# Second time around. Should we go with an LA this time



## purplexed (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi

We've just had the AO granted for our gorgeous 18 month old son and are thinking about going for number two. I know we have to wait at least another 6 months before starting the process again but would like a little advice.
We went with a VA for our son and had great service but we have our hearts set on a little girl next. I know there is a lot of competition for girls so would we be better going with an LA this time?

Thanks


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

I've not been in your position but my understanding is that it is likely to be simpler at the HS stage if you go with the same agency as they will update your PAR based on your change in circumstances if that makes sense (obviously the fact your son is now in the house.) Where as a different agency would start from scratch and have to redo the  background stuff such as childhood, schools, relationship etc. 

In terms of LA / VA it seems to depend where we live. I know where we are it makes no difference in terms of access to children but other people on the forum have said their area is different. If you have a good relationship with VA I'd speak to them and be totally honest in terms of what you'd be looking for and whether they'd be able to find that. 

The other thing I'd say is any LA only has preferential access to the children on their own books not on other LA's books. So whether even that would help depends on the LA some will place in house others won't depending on size and other factors. 

Good luck finding number 2 as I say I'm no expert that's just my thoughts I'm sure others will share more knowledgeable info.


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

We've been thriugh the process twice although it was for a sibling of first child. We had the same social worker as first time around and it was so easy. The homestudy was done in 4 fairly short visits. Although than that it was just references and medicals. From starting homestudy to bringing lo home took 4 months although I appreciate we were being placed with a specific child.
Sw told us that it would have taken longer with different sw from her office.
Diy Diva is right, try your original agency first.


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

I agree with the others -stick with the VA you used first and try to get the same SW if available. We're starting the process ourselves as is thespouses.


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

We to have been through the process twice, 1st with a VA then with an LA, we only did that though because our SW from 1st time had moved to an LA and she assessed us again, had she not we would have been very happy to have used the VA again.

Our family was a little different ad our already adopted son was older, we were not yo bothered about sex of new child, but all professionals involved with us thought that it would be better to have a girl to minimise rivalry, so we were approved for both but with a preference for a girl, which we now have home as of yesterday.


----------



## purplexed (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks guys
Great advice!


----------

